# Kreis Limburg-Weilburg alle tot?



## king_cobra_disc (7. Januar 2013)

Gibt es hier wirklich niemanden im Forum der aus dem Kreis Limburg-Weilburg kommt und dazu noch Rad fährt`????

Ich scheine dann wohl etwas ganz besonderes zu sein und werde mir wohl ein Weibchen suchen, mich paaren und meine Art verbreiten.

In ungefähr 12 Jahren habe ich dann einen Partner zum Rad fahren ;-)

Es muss doch auch einfacher funktionieren :-D

Outet euch


----------



## Farmerbob (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ganz alleine bist du nicht .
Der regionale Teil hier scheint ziemlich ausgestorben zu sein, habe mich jetzt auch erst hier rein verirrt obwohl ich fast jeden Tag mich hier im Forum rumtreibe.
Ich wohne in Selters - Eisenbach und arbeite in Limburg, vielleicht kann man sich ja mal bei Gelegenheit zu einer Tour treffen.

Meld dich einfach nochmal, sollte die Suche noch aktuell sein und vielleicht melden sich ja noch weitere Interessenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (30. Januar 2013)

hey ;-)

ja klar ist die suche noch aktuell 

nur das wetter ist im moment leider doof :-(

gruß gabriel


----------



## Farmerbob (31. Januar 2013)

Ja leider, das Wetter spielt momentan nicht so mit und leider sind die Tage auch noch ziemlich kurz.
Aber es wird sicherlich bald besser .
Bis dahin finden sich vielleicht noch weitere Mitfahrer.
Keine falsche Scheu, ich denke man findet schon ein gemeinsames Tempo und Streckenprofil.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## king_cobra_disc (31. Januar 2013)

genau 

vorallem muss man nach dem winter ja wieder erstmal reinkommen 

ich habe mich aber überhaupt gewundert, dass ich hier mal wenigstens eine person meldet


----------



## JumpingJohn (8. März 2013)

Huhu... ich bin ein LMler, aber mal ehrlich wie soll man dich finden wenn du im falschen Bereich postest. Wir sind nicht im Norden und auch nicht Osten von Hessen. 

Westen würde passen, aber naja so ein richtig passenden Unterbereich gibt leider auch nicht, habe bisher immer Westerwälder-Bereich gesucht, weil ich in der Gemeinde Dornburg zu Hause bin!


----------



## king_cobra_disc (8. März 2013)

hey danke für die antwort. Ja ist echt schwierig hier drinnen leute aus der umgebung zum rad fahren zu einen   gemeinsam in einer großen gruppe macht das ja auch mehr spaß   gründet bitte mal einen raum für kreis limburg weilburg ,


----------



## king_cobra_disc (8. März 2013)

statt einen meinte ich finden blödes t9


----------



## JumpingJohn (8. März 2013)

Wo fahrt ihr beide den meistens so rum?
Ich bin haupsächlich rund um Heidenhäuschen, Watzenhahn, Langendernbacher Wald und richtung Rennerod (z.B. Holzbach-Schlucht) unterwegs.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (8. März 2013)

bis jetzt sind wir noch getrennt unterwegs. Ich fahre meist die strecken an der lahn entlang von weilmünster bis limburg rum. Hält in einer kompletten runde von 80 km aber nur wenn ich viel zeit habe. Ansonsten in der umgebung von limburg rum oder wetzlar gießen rum. Aber bin auch für neue strecken offen. Bin aber jetzt natürlich erst mal wieder an einfahren


----------



## JumpingJohn (8. März 2013)

Gibts da denn auch schöne Trails? Wenn ja lasse ich mir bei Gelegenheit gerne mal ein paar davon zeigen. Komisch das du dich von Beselich aus noch nicht ans Heidenhäuschen verirrt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (8. März 2013)

ich würde gerne mal einen trai fahren. Fahre meist nur straße. Bis rennerod bin ich einmal mit den rad gefahren. Können uns gerne mal zum fahren verabreden. Bald kommt der heckträger wieder ans auto


----------



## JumpingJohn (8. März 2013)

Soso, hast zwar nur ein Hardtail, aber auch das will doch Dreck sehen! 
Ja, kann man mal tun. Müssen jetzt aber wohl erst noch einen erneuten Wintereinbruch überstehen, habe die Woche schon mal den heimischen Wald getestet und mich nur gequält, weil die Waldwege noch vereist waren, sonst war eigentlich kein Schnee mehr zu sehen.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (8. März 2013)

das sieht nur dreck wenn ich mit dem vater meiner freundin fahre  ja habe die woche wiederangefangen. Werde gegen 5 ne runde fahren


----------



## Farmerbob (11. März 2013)

Naja wohnen doch ein Stück von einander entfernt.
Ich fahre meist um das Kuhbett (sagt euch denke nichts) herum, hier gibt es ein paar Trails, aber alle nicht sonderlich lang. Oder auch mal zum Feldberg, was ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall öfter vor habe.
Sonst fahre ich wenn es morgends nicht mehr so kalt ist auch wieder mit dem Rad zu Arbeit (in Limburg). Da würde sich für mich Werktags ein Startpunkt rund um Limburg sehr anbieten.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## king_cobra_disc (11. März 2013)

also langsam 
melden sich da doch einige aus der umgebung  man müsste einfach mal einen gemeinsamen termin finden und sich mal mal zum einfahren treffen wenn es warm wird  umso mehr desto besser


----------



## JumpingJohn (11. März 2013)

Da ich von Eschhofen aus auf die Arbeit fahre lässt sich theoretisch auch ein treffen im Limburger Raum ermöglichen, den ein oder anderen Trail kenne ich auch zwischen Dietkirchen und Dehrn, aber abendfüllend ist das nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (11. März 2013)

ich bin noch so uneingefahren da reicht die kleinste anstrengung


----------



## king_cobra_disc (11. März 2013)

ja eschhofen ist doch nicht weit ist eine halbe stunde mit den rad von mir aus


----------



## Farmerbob (12. März 2013)

Können ja mal, wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist, einfach mal einen Tag ausmachen und eine Tour fahren. Wie gesagt unter der Woche wäre es perfekt für mich (ab 16-17 Uhr), da ich sowieso in Limburg bin .
Kenne mich um Limburg herum leider garnicht aus in Bezug auf Fahrradstrecken, aber lasse mich gerne überrachen oder einfach mal ohne Ziel auf Erkundungstour gehen.
Eschhofen würde mir auch super passen liegt ja auf den Weg von meinem Wohnort zum Arbeitsplatz 
Gruß

Marco


----------



## JumpingJohn (12. März 2013)

Der Zeitraum lässt sich bei mir auch einrichten. Also, dann lasst uns mal eifrig zum Bikegott beten damit er uns den Frühling bringt.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (12. März 2013)

ja sobald der bikegott gnädig ist sollte das auf jedenfall in angriff genommen werden. Ich dachte letzte woche, dass der winter endlich vorbei ist


----------



## JumpingJohn (14. März 2013)

Ich denke wir sollten jetzt erstmal dieses Falsche Unterforum verlassen, ich habe einen Kreis Limburg/Weilburg Threat im *Koblenz, Westerwald und Eifel* Forum eröffnet, ist nicht perfekt, aber kommt besser hin als Nord-/Ost-hessen, oder Taunus usw.!


----------



## king_cobra_disc (14. März 2013)

kann der beitrag dann bitte auch dahin gesetzt werden?


----------



## JumpingJohn (14. März 2013)

Das müsste man wohl mit einem Admin besprechen.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (14. März 2013)

habe gehofft, dass ein admin das sieht


----------



## JumpingJohn (14. März 2013)

Das bezweifel ich! Aber für was brauchst du das was hier steht noch? Theoretisch könnte man wichtiges auch nochmal zusammen fassen und im neuen Threat einsetzen. Wichtig ist das wir schon mal untereinander gefunden haben und das man schon mal Eschhofen als potentiellen Startpunkt und 17Uhr als Startzeit fürs erste Treffen gefunden hat. In dem anderen Forum finden wir dann vielleich noch den ein oder anderen der sich anschließen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (14. März 2013)

amen


----------



## king_cobra_disc (2. April 2013)

hey ihr :-D 

das wetter wird jetzt toll  

lasst uns mal was ausmachen????

gruß gabriel


----------



## Farmerbob (3. April 2013)

Diese Woche ist es mir morgens noch zu kalt, nächste Woche wird es ja nen Stück wärmer, dann kann ich mich auch überreden zur Arbeit zu fahren .


----------



## king_cobra_disc (3. April 2013)

na klar meinte ich erst nächste woche 

aber wird wahrscheinlich ne langsame tour^^

bis man mal wieder fit ist


----------



## ap23 (6. April 2013)

Hi,

schade das Kreis Limburg-Weilburg hier gleichgesetzt wird mit Limburg..
Hier um Weilburg rum ist auch ziemlich wenig los mit Gleichgesinnten, aber Eschhofen ist mir auf Dauer zu weit um bei regelmässigen Treffen/Touren mitzumachen.

Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch noch was für den Ostkreis um Weilburg rum...


----------



## king_cobra_disc (6. April 2013)

hey 

mir ist es egal ob ich limburg oder weilburg fahre :-D

ist beides fast die gleiche entfernung für mich.

gruß gabriel


----------



## ap23 (6. April 2013)

Kumpel von mir wohnt in Eschhofen, da waren wir letztes Jahr öfters mal Richtung Schaumburg / Lahn unterwegs - war echt nett.

Also wenn es denn ENDLICH mal wärmer wird und ich wieder bisschen in Form komme, wäre auch Eschhofen mal drin  - Bin halt ein Schönwetter-Biker ;-)


----------



## king_cobra_disc (6. April 2013)

also ich denke nach dem nächsten wochenende sollte man sich auf einen gemeinsamen termin einigen.

vielleicht gesellen sich ja noch ein paar dazu


----------



## Seek (10. April 2013)

dann schließe ich mich hier mal an. Bin so ca. in 2-3 Monaten wieder LM'ler und suche mit meiner Freundin zusammen Mountainbiker im LM WW Raum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (10. April 2013)

da bist du hier genau richtig :-D


----------



## king_cobra_disc (10. April 2013)

so ab nächster woche ist echt geiles wetter.

ich bin dafür mal einen ort mit einer uhrzeit auszumachen.

gruß gabriel


----------



## king_cobra_disc (10. April 2013)

so ab nächster woche ist echt geiles wetter.

ich bin dafür mal einen ort mit einer uhrzeit auszumachen.

gruß gabriel


----------



## Farmerbob (11. April 2013)

Nächste Woche scheint es ja wirklich Traumwetter zu geben, wenn man dem Wetterbericht glauben schenken darf!
Ich zumindest wäre für einem Termin Werktags, da ich mir da die Anfahrt spare und den Weg sowieso wegen meinem Arbeitsweg zurücklege.
Aber auch bei einer Tour am Wochenende wäre ich dabei, allerdings dann vielleicht nicht in aller Regelmäßigkeit, falls sich das ergeben sollte.

Mir würde gut passen:
Treffpunkt zwischen Limburg und Bad Camberg (im Optimalfall der allen zusagt)
Uhrzeit ab 17:00 Uhr
Tour mit möglichst viel Trail-Anteil, auch wenn ich Fahrtechnisch eine Laie bin.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## king_cobra_disc (11. April 2013)

ich wäre für nähe limburg...
eschhofen oder limburg selbst...
unter der woche oder auch am wochenende...
die uhrzeit ist optimal.

ja trails wären cool bin selbst noch keinen gefahren also mehr als laie :-D

gruß 
gabriel


----------



## Farmerbob (15. April 2013)

Bin heute das erste mal wieder mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit gefahren. Also von mir aus können wir demnächst mal was ausmachen.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (18. April 2013)

Hey,

wie wäre es mit Morgen, Freitag dem 19.04????

Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel und wegen der Strecke auch.

Gruß Gabriel


----------



## Farmerbob (18. April 2013)

Werde morgen (auch wenn es wohl kälter werden soll) wohl wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren.
So 15:20 Uhr rum würde mir passen (je nach Treffpunkt)
Allerdings kann ich wohl nicht zu lange, weil ich später noch mit paar Freunde treffe und meine Rippenprellung mir noch paar Probleme macht.
Aber eine kurze Tour ist auf jeden fall drin, aber ich kenne mich Fahrrad mäßig um Limburg kaum aus, erst wieder ab Niederbrechen ein wenig.

Meld dich nochmal wenn es dir passt, per PN oder hier eigentlich egal.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (18. April 2013)

ja klar in eschhofen  

habe wahrscheinlich eh keine ausdauer ;-)

gruß gabriel


----------



## Farmerbob (19. April 2013)

Okay wo in Eschhofen denn am besten?
Ich schickt dir mal per PN meine Handynummer, falls wir uns nicht finden kannst du mich dann anrufen.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (19. April 2013)

wird leider doch nichts heute  kam was dazwischen  Sorry.


----------



## User60311 (1. Mai 2013)

Also LM selbt kann man ja wohl getrost haken, ist vielleicht zum Eis-Essen gut.

Aber wenn ihr die Lahn weiter runter kommt, in Richtung Schaumburg, dann sagt mir auf jedenfall bescheidt. Ich kenn hier einige sehr schöne Ecken, Strecken, Trails, etc


----------



## king_cobra_disc (4. Mai 2013)

Hey, will morgen eine Radtour von ungefähr 70-80Kilometern fahren.

Wenn jemand interesse hat einfach melden


----------



## Marco76 (5. Mai 2013)

Ich hab am Donnerstag mein altes Hardtail nach Eisenbach verkauft. 
Momentan bin ich ohne Bike, aber auf der Suche.

Ich mache aber in der Regel auch nur kleinere Touren in der Gegend (komme aus Wolfenhausen). Wenn überwiegend befestigte Wege, auch mal ein paar km mehr, aber Fahrtechnik und Ausdauer lassen da nix großes zu.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (5. Mai 2013)

meld dich einfach wenn du ein rad hast


----------



## Deleted 275642 (1. Juni 2013)

Guten Abend 

Haben sich denn hier ein paar Leute zum fahren gefunden?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (2. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich komme auch von hier, also aus der Nähe von Hahnstätten im Aartal. Ich würde auch gerne mal die eine oder andere Tour mitfahren. Mir ist es total egal ob jetzt eher in Richtung Schaumburg oder Richtung Dehrn und so. Am besten am Wochenende da ich noch in die Schule gehe. Ich denke auch dass ein paar Kumpels von mir mitfahren werden wenn sie und ich dann Zeit hätten. Wir müssten dann nur eine Uhrzeit und einen Startort festlegen. 

LG Moritz


----------



## king_cobra_disc (2. Juni 2013)

hey,
also bis jetzt wurde noch gar nichts organisiert......
sollte man vielleicht echt mal in angriff nehmen


----------



## Deleted 275642 (3. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich bin ein Freund von einfachen Dingen. 

Bevor wird jetzt Abstimmungen laufen lassen in denen jeder 3 Veto´s hat, welche unter Berücksichtigung von 100 jährigem Kalender und dem Newtonchen Nährungsverfahren die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Regen an Sonntagen errechnet die nicht Tag der Tour sind um im Umkehrschluss auf das Wetter der Tour zu schließen. 

Sage ich jetzt mal 09.06.2013 / 14:00 / Eschofen vor dem Bahnhof.

Wer kommt, kommt. Wer nicht, bleibt fett 

Mal schauen was daraus wird 

Gruß Christian


----------



## king_cobra_disc (3. Juni 2013)

Hey, 
tolle Idee 

aber noch toller wäre es wenn du bei Last Minute Biking die Tour registrierst :-D Vielleicht finden dann noch mehr zu uns 

Ich bin auf jedenfall dabei.

Hast du auch schon eine Route?????

Gruß Gabriel


----------



## Deleted 275642 (3. Juni 2013)

Hi Gabriel,

da hast du recht ich trage das gleich noch ein.

Instinktiv würde ich nach an der Lahn entlang nach Weilburg fahren, da habe ich studiert und erinner mich noch an ein paar leichte Trails für den Einstieg  Da sollte für jeden was dabei sein.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Deleted 275642 (3. Juni 2013)

Hier ist der Link zum Termin.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14034

Schönen Abend noch, ich muss nun in die Falle


----------



## king_cobra_disc (3. Juni 2013)

Toll :-/

Ich kann mich nicht anmelden.


----------



## Deleted 275642 (3. Juni 2013)

Versuche doch mal über die Liste das Event anzuwählen. 

Evtl. bekomme ich vom php kit eine andere URL weil ich Owner von dem Event bin.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php


----------



## king_cobra_disc (3. Juni 2013)

Fehler
Du kannst diese Funktion nur nutzen, wenn du registriert und eingeloggt bist. Siehe auch die Infos in der linken Spalte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farmerbob (4. Juni 2013)

Super Sache, bin dabei!!
14 Uhr Bhf. sollte auch machbar sein .
Den Lahnwanderweg kann man auch fahren, da wird Sonntags aber vielleicht ein wenig viel los sein.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## king_cobra_disc (8. Juni 2013)

Yuhu,ich bin eintegragen!!!!!!!

Morgen geht es los ! 

Gruß Gabriel ;-)


----------



## Farmerbob (9. Juni 2013)

Der Wettergott scheint es nicht gut mit uns zu meinen.
Wie sieht es aus, bei uns hier ist Dauerregen, wollen wir es drauf ankommen lassen? Oder lieber verschieben auf nächste Woche SO. oder ggf. unter der Woche?


----------



## Deleted 275642 (9. Juni 2013)

Hi Marco, hi Gabriel,

ich werde auf jeden fall da sein. Vielleicht sollte man drüber nachdenken die Strecke etwas zu kürzen^^

Gruß Christian


----------



## Farmerbob (9. Juni 2013)

Okay, joa werde auch kommen, können dann ja weiter sehen.


----------



## Deleted 275642 (9. Juni 2013)

Joa, war doch eine echt nette Tour mit euch. Vielen Dank das ihr beide Wort gehalten habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (9. Juni 2013)

Hey, 
ich wollte mich auch nochmal herzlich für die tolle Tour und meine Trail-entjungferung bedanken ;-)

Leider waren es 2 Speicherungen:

1. Speicherung:
Fahrzeit 2:11:43
Entfernung: 42.4 KM
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 20.6 KM/H
Temperatur 18°
Höhenmeter: 275
Max. Steigung 10°/17%

2.Speicherung:
Fahrzeit 1:48:18
Entfernung: 37.4 KM
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 20.8 KM/H
Höhenmeter: 110
Max. Steigung 11°/19%

Wenn man alles addiert hat man die genauen Werte für die Tour 

So das waren mal alle Daten die er mir ausgespuckt hat, so werde ich endlich mal mit allen Funktionen vertraut 

Gruß Gabriel


----------



## king_cobra_disc (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

da letzte Woche ein voller Erfolg war, wollte ich Fragen wie es diesen Sonntag jetzt den 16.06 aussieht? 
Liege zwar seit Montag krank im Bett aber bis dahin bin ich wieder fit!!!!
Jeder ist herzlichst eingeladen!!!!!
Meldet euch einfach 

Gruß
Gabriel


----------



## Farmerbob (12. Juni 2013)

Ahoi!
Hat Spaß gemacht und wäre auch wieder mit dabei, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet ...
Hätte auch schon zwei Routenideen.
1. Feldberg/Altkönig/Fuchstanz - hier empfiehlt es sich vielleicht nicht in Esschofen zu starten sondern eher näher Richtung Feldberg.
2. Holzbachschlucht (hier ist bei gutem Wetter Sonntags allerdingsdie Hölle los und die Trails werden sich nicht so flüssig fahren lassen und hier kenne ich auch leider keinen genauen Anfahrtsweg.)

Für andere Vorschläge bin ich gerne offen .

Achso Gute Besserung natürlich noch!!
Bis dann .

Gruß

Marco


----------



## king_cobra_disc (12. Juni 2013)

Sehr gute Idee ;-) 

Hatte durch die blöde Erkältung leider keine Möglichkeit mehr zu trainieren......


----------



## king_cobra_disc (13. Juni 2013)

Also ich würde vorschlagen dass wir uns dann am Sonntag zum Fahren treffen.

Wäre nice, damit man mal das Wochenende planen kann 

Route und Treffpunkt sollten dann auch bald entschieden werden.

Gruß Gabriel


----------



## Deleted 275642 (15. Juni 2013)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

fahren wir morgen oder brauch Gabriel noch ein paar Tage um die Erkältung auszukorrieren. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## king_cobra_disc (15. Juni 2013)

Hey,

konnte eine ganze Woche kein Rad fahren..........Das ist genug 

ich denke ich bin fit!!!!!!!



Gruß Gabriel :-D


----------



## Deleted 275642 (15. Juni 2013)

Wie wollten es ja beim nächsten mal auch nicht so übertreiben 

Wann und Wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## king_cobra_disc (15. Juni 2013)

Gute Frage, schlag was vor.

Würde gern ein paar Trails fahren und bisschen Landschaft sehen.

War noch nie auf dem Feldberg und weiß daher nicht wie es da ist


----------



## king_cobra_disc (15. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 275642 (15. Juni 2013)

Ich war da bisher nur einmal.

Ist eigentlich ganz nett, auf der einen Seite geteerte Straßen für die Motorradfahrer, auf der anderen Seite Waldwege die den Berg hoch führen, und Trails die ihn runter führen. 

Und alle treffen sich oben bei der Wetterwarte


----------



## king_cobra_disc (15. Juni 2013)

Wo wäre da der Treffpunkt?

Hört sich doch ganz interessant an?


----------



## Deleted 275642 (15. Juni 2013)

Da muss ich gerade mal nachschauen, denn das ist schon eine Weile her.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (15. Juni 2013)

Das wäre echt lieb von dir


----------



## Deleted 275642 (15. Juni 2013)

Ich denke ich habe es.

Östlich von Heegewiese ist ein Parkplatz.

+50° 15' 1.42", +8° 28' 59.88"

Ich denke das ich da damals losgefahren bin.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (15. Juni 2013)

Ja das ist machbar.

Wieviel Kilometer schätzt du sind das bei wieviel Höhenmetern?


----------



## Deleted 275642 (15. Juni 2013)

Das könnte ich nur raten. Die Entfernung sollte kein Problem sein, und wenn mich meine erinnerung nicht trübt dann sind nur die letzten Km eklig.


----------



## king_cobra_disc (15. Juni 2013)

Das sind ja leider die schlimmsten :-D 
Aber dann geht es ja wieder Berg ab.

Ja würde dann sagen, dass wir die Tour fahren????
Vielleicht ein wenig früher als letztes mal?


----------



## Deleted 275642 (15. Juni 2013)

Gerne, ich würde sagen 11:00 auf dem Parkplatz. Und je nach Wetter bringe ich dann auch mein Cube mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (15. Juni 2013)

Sehr gut  

Werde Ihn bestimmt finden, aber dieses mal ziehe ich eine kurze Hose an :-D

dann bis Morgen um 11


----------



## king_cobra_disc (15. Juni 2013)

Habe vergessen dich nach deiner Nummer zu fragen, falls ich den Parkplatz doch nicht finde 

Schreib mir einfach eine PN

Gruß Gabriel


----------



## Jolo1581 (19. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,

ist das Treffen zum biken noch aktuell?
Ich ziehe Ende Juli von der Schweiz in die Nähe von Weilburg. Bisher bin ich dort immer nur alleine meine Hausrunde gefahren (6.5 km / 100 hm / 22:00 min pro Runde / 4x). Die ist aber sehr CC lastig und auch sehr langweilig immer nur im Kreis zu fahren.

Ich würde mich euch gerne anschliessen, wenn ich dann fest in Deutschland wieder wohne. Bin ausgestattet mit einem Enduro (RMB Slayer) und einem CC/Marathon Bike (RMB Element RSL). Also für jede Schandtat bereit 

Schickt mir doch eine PN, wenn es noch aktuell ist.

Gruss
Jan


----------



## JumpingJohn (2. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß es ist etwas kurzfristig, aber wenn jemand Zeit hat oder zufällig vielleicht ja auch in die selbe Richtung unterwegs ist kann er sich mir heute Nachmittag gerne anschließen.

Ich werde um 16:44 mit dem Zug aus Frankfurt in Bad Camberg ankommen und von dort aus nach Eschhofen biken. Naturgemäß geht es mehrheitlich bergab, aber da ich über die Jahre den ein oder andern Trail im Talhang ausfindig machen konnte geht es nach verlassen des Radweges auch schon mal ein Stückchen bergan. Es werden etwa 22-25km mit nur etwa 100Hm. Es wird also eine recht flotte Angelegenheit. Länger als 1 Stunde wird es wohl nicht dauern, wobei auch die Option besteht noch ne kleine Schleife um Eschhofen zu drehen.

Wenn Tatsächlich jemand interesse haben sollte, dann schreibt mich am besten direkt an, Gruß
JumpingJohn


----------



## JumpingJohn (8. Juli 2013)

Nächster Versuch, diesmal sag ich mal etwas früher bescheid. Schätze das ich am Donnerstag wieder mim MTB auf Arbeit sein werde, es handelt sich um die selbe Strecke wie im Post über diesem. Vielleicht klappt es ja mit etwas Vorlauf.

Gruß
JumpingJohn


----------



## Votec00 (19. Juli 2013)

ich weiß der Thread ist schon nen paar Tage älter, hätte aber auch Interesse an ner Tour mit paar Leuten.
Komme auch aus der nähe von Weilburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerman2013 (25. Juli 2013)

hallo
ich und mein kumpel wohnen in diez und limburg und fahren sehr viel rad
feldberg waren wir auch schon ein paar mal fahren dann aber schon von idstein aus zum feldberg wenn ihr mal lust habt können wir uns ja mal treffen kennen sehr viele anspruchstvolle routen im umkreis diez-limburg-taunus

gruß torsten


----------



## Votec00 (25. Juli 2013)

ja, kein Problem. Können wir gerne machen.
Wir müssten dann halt nur nen Termin finden, sodass es bei allen passt,
vllt. am Wochende oder so. Treffpunkt müsste auch ausgemacht werden.

Schönen Gruß
Votec00


----------



## Farmerbob (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre auch mit dabei.
Sehr gerne Richtung Feldberg, war ich dieses Jahr schon paar mal und kenne auch 1-2 Trails da. Ab Idstein würde mir auch passen gerne auch schon ab Selters, da kann ich mir den Autotransport sparen .

Aber auch um Limburg herum wäre ich dabei, hier kenne ich mich Trail-mäßig bis auf den Lahnwanderweg kaum aus.

Gruß


----------



## Bikerman2013 (27. Juli 2013)

hallo
sollen wir mal den samstag den 03.08.13 festhalten und wir fahren erst mal rund um limburg . da gibt es auch sehr gute strecken


----------



## Votec00 (27. Juli 2013)

jo, können wir machen...Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt in Limburg?


----------



## biker-jo (27. Juli 2013)

Uhrzeit so gegen 15 / 16 Uhr am Bahnhof in Limburg  ? Grüße aus Limburg


----------



## Bikerman2013 (27. Juli 2013)

dann sagen wir 15 uhr in limburg ich bin dabei


----------



## biker-jo (27. Juli 2013)

Super, schon mal zu dritt !!!! Wer kommt noch Alles dazu ???


----------



## Farmerbob (27. Juli 2013)

bin an dem Wochenende leider nicht da. aber bei folgenden touren gerne dabei.


----------



## biker-jo (27. Juli 2013)

ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (27. Juli 2013)

dabei !


----------



## Votec00 (28. Juli 2013)

ok, bin dann auch dabei


----------



## biker-jo (28. Juli 2013)

Sauber !!! Wer noch ????


----------



## Votec00 (28. Juli 2013)

mit mir sinds schon 4 Leute...


----------



## biker-jo (28. Juli 2013)

Da geht doch noch was ?


----------



## Votec00 (28. Juli 2013)

jo ich hoffe ma sehen


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (28. Juli 2013)

Ich würde gerne bin aberin Österreich...
Bin aber bei den nächsten Touren dabei!


----------



## Votec00 (28. Juli 2013)

klar, an alle die bei der jetzigen Tour nicht dabei sein können/werden,
kein Problem es werden noch weitere Touren folgen...also kein Stress


----------



## biker-jo (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Bikerfreunde,
hat jemand ein Problem damit
das wir am Samstag erst um 16 Uhr fahren ? 

Treffpunkt Bahnhof Eschofen 16:00 Uhr ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec00 (31. Juli 2013)

also ich hab nichts dagegen. Ich weiß halt nicht wie es bei den anderen damit aussieht, da müssten die sich nochmal zu Wort melden.

Schönen Gruß
Votec00


----------



## Bikerman2013 (1. August 2013)

hallo
bei mir klappt es leider nicht aber ihr könnt mit jo um 16 uhr eine tour machen die bestimmt spass macht 
gruß torsten


----------



## User60311 (1. August 2013)

wassen nu? LM oder Eschhofen?

Ich wär ja dafür, wie treffen uns in LM am Bahnhof und klappern ma den Diezer Hain und die HaareMauer ab. (Nur so als vor-Vorschlag  )

ob 15h oder 16h is mir laddn


----------



## Votec00 (1. August 2013)

tja, wie gesagt, ihr müsst euch halt entscheiden, bzw. einig werden, wie ihrs machen wollt.


----------



## Votec00 (2. August 2013)

also Treffpunkt Limburg oder Eschhofen?
und wenn dann um wie viel Uhr?

Gruß Votec00


----------



## biker-jo (3. August 2013)

Muss für heute Absagen !!!! Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec00 (3. August 2013)

jo, kein Problem. 

Gruß Votec00


----------



## Jolo1581 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

macht ihr im Winter auch noch Ausfahrten, so am Wochenende 1 - 3 Stunden?

Gruss
Jan


----------



## Votec00 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

von mir aus gerne. Ich weiß halt nicht, wie es bei den anderen zeittechnisch aussieht.

Schönen Gruß
Votec00


----------



## biker-jo (3. Dezember 2013)

ja klar, winterfeste Klamotten anziehen und los geht's 

Freitag ab 14 und Samstag 11 Uhr ab Limburg )


----------



## dvt (25. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, ich hoffe aber trotzdem hier noch jemanden zum Biken zu finden.
Ich komme aus Eisenbach-Selters und würde nach einer 1,5jährigen Pause wieder gerne in die Pedale treten, am Liebsten aber nicht alleine.
Gibt es hier noch jemand, dem es ähnlich geht?


----------



## JumpingJohn (25. April 2014)

Tja, Eisenbach-Selters ist nicht so mein Revier, da komme ich in der Regel nur durch wenn ich mal mein Bike mit auf Arbeit habe und aufm Heimweg von Camberg aus nach Eschhofen radele. Meine Homezone ist rund um die Gemeinde Dornburg, einschließlich Hadamar, Elbtal, Wallmerod. Fahre meist auch recht spontan los was die Planerrei etwas verkompliziert.

Achja, schau mal in den Koblenz, Westerwald und Eifel Bereich, da gibt es nochmal Kreis Limburg-Weilburg. Da sind wir besser aufgehoben als hier!


----------



## Izzoras (12. Mai 2014)

Aloah,

Ich hab im Januar nach 10 Jahren wieder mit dem Radeln angefangen & würde gern noch ein paar Trails kennen lernen - Vielleicht kann man sich ja in der Gegend Idstein/Limbach verknüpfen und mal was zusammen machen. Ich fahre hier meist 18-25km ein/zwei 45km Touren hab ich bis jetzt auch schon gemacht...ich muss nicht unbedingt Rennen fahren, würde aber gern mehr abseits der Waldwege unterwegs sein...
LG Izzo


----------

